# Harbor Freight Electric splitter vs hydraulic hand splitter



## dafattkidd (Dec 19, 2014)

Harbor Freight sells an electric 5 ton splitter for $279 http://t.harborfreight.com/5-ton-log-splitter-61373.html  and a hand powered 10 ton hydraulic splitter for $110 http://t.harborfreight.com/10-ton-hydraulic-log-splitter-67090.html. I have a 25% off coupon. I am definitely looking to get one of these units, but cannot decide which one to get.  I split the majority of my wood by hand, but I have accumulated enough unsplitable  rounds that it makes sense for me to get a splitter of some sort.

Here's what I'm thinking: the silly pump action splitter supposedly has more power than the electric splitter, it allows me to use it anywhere with no need for power (which is helpful because I do have some unsplitable logs in a field where I work) and is less than half the cost of the electric splitter. I don't plan to use the splitter frequently enough to care much about the amount of time it takes to split using the silly pumpy splitter vs the electric splitter.

BUT for some reason I like the idea of the electric splitter better. It gets decent reviews from users on here. It seems more fun to use. I've been watching for the 25% coupon just to get the electric splitter. Strangely now that I'm ready to pull the trigger, I'm gun shy, and questioning the purchase. I think I'd rather have more power and a more annoying process than convenience with greater limitation.

So what do you think? I would love some input on this. Thanks!


----------



## gzecc (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd be surprised if either would be sufficient at splitting un-hand splittable rounds.


----------



## bluefrier (Dec 19, 2014)

I have both.  The 5 ton electric is definitely worth the extra $100 after applying the 25% off coupon.  I would also have to disagree that either can't split rounds that couldn't be split by hand.  They both split logs way above the stated 10" inch round, try 18" elm by hand. Just get the electric, you'll be posting your manual hydraulic splitter on craigslist after trying the 5 ton.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 19, 2014)

bluefrier said:


> I have both.  The 5 ton electric is definitely worth the extra $100 after applying the 25% off coupon.  I would also have to disagree that either can't split rounds that couldn't be split by hand.  They both split logs way above the stated 10" inch round, try 18" elm by hand. Just get the electric, you'll be posting your manual hydraulic splitter on craigslist after trying the 5 ton.


Perfect.  Thanks.  That is exactly what I will do.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 19, 2014)

I've worked with both and prefer an electric splitter. 5 tons doesn't sound like a lot but it should handle your residential firewood splitting needs.

Electric splitters are quiet and don't need fuel. There's no engine maintenance.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 19, 2014)

I used a bottle jack on a splitter beam once because a hydraulic line popped.
Painfully, painfully slow.
No way you'd use it ( unless you're terribly stubborn ) to make kindling.


----------



## HybridFyre (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been told most of the electric ones run terribly when you try to connect them to an extension cord. Any truth to this with the HF model?


----------



## nmaho (Dec 19, 2014)

I have both ,I used the hand splitter for a year before I bought the electric with the 25 off coupon. Hand splitter worked great but it was slow going. I have not had a problem with the electric splitter and it's split everything I have put on it. I usually split big rounds in half then split the rest with the electric splitter. I would take out the warrantee on this product I already brought it back once with a short in the starter.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 19, 2014)

HybridFyre said:


> I've been told most of the electric ones run terribly when you try to connect them to an extension cord. Any truth to this with the HF model?


If the cord is rated for at least the amperage of the splitter it shouldn't make a difference.  
String out 100 feet of light duty cord to your splitter & you won't be very happy.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 20, 2014)

HybridFyre said:


> I've been told most of the electric ones run terribly when you try to connect them to an extension cord. Any truth to this with the HF model?


A 12 AWG cord, 75' in length or shorter should serve. I've run mine on a 100' cord, stalled the motor on knotty and crotch wood.


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had a good #12 100' drop cord for about 30 years and our Homelite electric splitter runs fine off of it.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a 25', 10-gauge cord.  No stalls or reduced power at all.   It'd be like watering down your gasoline in a engine-driven splitter, to use a skinny cord.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been super happy with our electric splitter. Inexpensive, quiet, small and easy to move and store, and no fumes. 
We had been splitting by hand for years with no problems. Normally we cut rounds in the bush, load up the truck and bring them home and split then in the driveway a load at a time. But this last year we did get around to splitting them as quickly as we normally do and had a good pile of rounds to split. The biggest problem with splitting by hand for us is when we work as a team the guy swinging the maul frequently has to slow down or stop while the people pick up the wood after it's been split. (not a good idea to bend over and pick up the splits when someone is swinging an axe). The electric splitter is much safer to work in close quarters with. 
After splitting about 4 cords with the electric splitter I think I had only a couple rounds that where slightly stubborn enough that they had to be turned or flipped over to split. besides doing that this little electric splitter that could split everything we threw at it. Mind you, all our rounds are reasonably sized,nothing much over 20" diameter, and 18" long. It's made to split horizontally, so we had it sitting on a table at a comfortable height grabbing the rounds right off the tailgate or off where they were stacked. rarely ever needing to bend down, which I find is much easier on the back.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for all your input. I bought the electric splitter on Saturday. I had guests coming over so I left it in the box Saturday night. I couldn't wait to use it. I woke early Sunday morning got it set up and split through 1/3 cord do spruce that my mauls have been just sinking not like sponges. I also have about a cord of hickory. I tried it in the hickory but don't think this splitter is able to handle a large percentage of the hickory. It's fun to use. I like that it is quieter than splitting with a maul. I can use this while my kids sleep. 

A few issues: 
1. Unfortunately the one I bought has a defect. The rails are out of wack and it rubs against itself at the end of the cycle causing friction and ultimately ruining the bottom half of the cycle. I guess I need to exchange this one. 
2. I was uncomfortably sore the next day. My body really prefers swinging a maul and stacking wood, as opposed to sitting on a stump hunched over the splitter. I'm going to have to work out some sort of table situation like Randy has set up. I'll figure it out. 
3. The manual says it should get something like 3.2 liters of hydronic fluid and to use the dip stick as a guide. The manufacturer sold it to me with just over 2 liters of fluid. The dip stick was a bear to get open and once I opened it, I had trouble determining the level of fluid. I fully drained the reservoir to it to measure it. Then filled the reservoir with the exact amount recommended. 

Anyone else have trouble like this or advice?  Thanks!


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 23, 2014)

Do what this guy did, make a table with a foot control.


----------



## bluefrier (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, I would return that unit for another.  On the hydraulic fluid dip stick there should be two lines, you want the oil between those two marks.  Mine was low on fluid too so make sure you top off the new unit.  when splitting "big" rounds don't try to split directly down the center first, work from the edges inward as you would with a maul.   I also read some reviews that claim the unit works better if the wedge side is angled uphill.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 23, 2014)

I think all the small electrics (mine included) work better if the motor end is slightly lower than the wedge end.  I assume it has to do with the return flow of hydraulic fluid.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 23, 2014)

bluefrier said:


> Yes, I would return that unit for another.  On the hydraulic fluid dip stick there should be two lines, you want the oil between those two marks.  Mine was low on fluid too so make sure you top off the new unit.  when splitting "big" rounds don't try to split directly down the center first, work from the edges inward as you would with a maul.   I also read some reviews that claim the unit works better if the wedge side is angled uphill.


Thanks for the tips. I will return this unit after Christmas.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok. I was able to straighten out few problems I had with this unit. The problem was the ram shaft was rubbing on the machine body towards the end of the split cycle. I was able to straighten everything out. I also filled the the reservoir with hydraulic fluid. It requires just under 4 liters which is significantly more than the 3.2 liters called out in the manual- and about twice as much as it was sold with. 

So all of those things aside I had some time today to play around again with my new toy.  I was able to rip through a lot of the hickory. Slow going, but I'm getting through it. I took your advice. I have the motor end slightly lower.  I also have it up on blocks so I can stand while I use it. I still prefer using a maul, but this unit has been really helpful with these stubborn logs that are not cooperating with my maul.


----------

